# Question about DSPManager



## x.v_ (Aug 23, 2011)

So, back when I used my old DX, I used to love DSP.

On my Nexus, DSP has never worked for me. I don't understand. It seems to be working for everyone else, right? I have just recently installed fully stock CM9, and it doesn't function.

Do I need to check a box or anything? Or is it not working for everyone?

Also for the nature of the section, I have a toro (VZW).


----------



## Knowpig (Dec 20, 2011)

I am also on a toro and can not get DSP to work. I have tried it with multiple roms and I can't get it to work.
And like you, it was awesome on my old D2! I miss it.
Can anyone help????


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

After installing/placing dspmanager in system/apps and rebooting you need to select dspmanager as the default sound processor. Go to setting/sound/musicFX and choose dspmanager. Reboot .problem solved.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

Where do you get dspmanager?


----------



## x.v_ (Aug 23, 2011)

sk8 said:


> Where do you get dspmanager?


Mainly, it comes with all CM9 ROMs.







There are also a few zips floating around. Or lastly you could just pull it from CM9 and put it in /system/app.


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## minhajmsd (Aug 20, 2011)

Is there any way to get dsp to work on miui? I already know the procedure the poster above mentioned but it doesn't work

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hmm don't see music effects

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

Are you sure you've installed dsp. Moving it to system/apps and rebooting doesn't always work alone, you may need to install it from that location as well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

There's more to it than just the apk

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## hev88 (Sep 15, 2011)

http://db.tt/A0lXH1GF

Here you go... 
Flash zip
Delete musicfx
Rejoice

Sent from my Maguro using RootzWiki
P.S. logcat or it didn't happen...


----------



## x.v_ (Aug 23, 2011)

sk8 said:


> http://db.tt/A0lXH1GF
> 
> Here you go...
> Flash zip
> ...


I'll check this out.
EDIT: Zip had no effect for me.


----------



## Knowpig (Dec 20, 2011)

So is there a separate library file? I have tried using the zip on liquid 1.4 and 1.5 beta 3. Also tried the included version in sorcery ROM. I have so made sure it is the default effect.
I am unsure how to get a log file for you.


----------



## Knowpig (Dec 20, 2011)

Oh also tried eclipse and aokp. Still no go. Trying to use it streaming Pandora.


----------



## hev88 (Sep 15, 2011)

x.v_ said:


> I'll check this out.
> EDIT: Zip had no effect for me.


What rom and music player are you using?

AOKP and Google play music works fine here.

Edit... I assume you wiped dalvik and you messed with the eq while music was playing

Sent from my Maguro using RootzWiki
P.S. logcat or it didn't happen...


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Have you tested DSP with the stock music player to see if it's just Pandora?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Knowpig (Dec 20, 2011)

No. Pretty much just Pandora. I'll try that tonight and report back.
And yes, I am adjusting the eq while in use.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I had bad luck with DSPManager as well but good luck with Volume+. Latest AOKP builds have increased volume and now I don't use any apps it's good enough for me now.


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

I went through a bunch of zips to find a DSP that works, and I flashed this one on Liquid 1.4 that works perfectly. Link in a minute for anyone who wants it.

Edit: link 
http://db.tt/AAw4GSy2

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## epphllps (Dec 13, 2011)

Here is what I use. Flash in recovery.

Beats Mod Control

http://db.tt/VfNDwBVF

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

epphllps said:


> Here is what I use. Flash in recovery.
> 
> Beats Mod Control
> 
> ...


Work on AOKP?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Knowpig (Dec 20, 2011)

Ok, so interesting results...............................................
For all of you that are using DSP and it works...................................how are you using it? Are you using headphones or the headphone output?

Tonight I found I could make DSP Manager work using Google Music Player playing through headphones. It worked awesome. I could also obviously use the adapter cable via the headphone jack to my Bose soundbox.
However, DSP Manager DID NOT WORK when streaming the Google Music Player via bluetooth to the sound box. And when I looked in "running applications" DSP showed the headset as a running service but never bluetooth.
I then tried to get DSP Manager to work for Pandora. DSP would not work for Pandora. Not through headphones. Not through bluetooth.
This was done on eclipse 1.7, franco nightly 190 384gpu, toro nexus.
I have prior tried multiple versions of DSP on AOKP, slim rom, liquid 1.35, liquid 1.40, Sourcery, and now eclipse.
The DSP Manager does not like bluetooth or Pandora.

So again, is there ANYONE out there having success with DSP manager vis bluetooth and or Pandora. And if so, hw in the $*@! did you get it to work.


----------



## johnhimm (Sep 6, 2011)

Knowpig said:


> Ok, so interesting results...............................................
> For all of you that are using DSP and it works...................................how are you using it? Are you using headphones or the headphone output?
> 
> Tonight I found I could make DSP Manager work using Google Music Player playing through headphones. It worked awesome. I could also obviously use the adapter cable via the headphone jack to my Bose soundbox.
> ...


Won't work with Pandora. Pandora has it's own music decoder. DSP is tested and works with Google Music.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

There are Bluetooth specific settings in dsp manager.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

johnhimm said:


> Won't work with Pandora. Pandora has it's own music decoder. DSP is tested and works with Google Music.


Really? I swear I cranked up the bass in DSP to see if I could notice it in Pandora, and it worked before

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Knowpig (Dec 20, 2011)

johnhimm said:


> There are Bluetooth specific settings in dsp manager.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


That is correct!!!! Have you used them? They don't funtion. And is you go into your apps and look at the DSP running services, the DSP app is running and the headphone service is running. However, bluetooth never activates and the changes you make do not affect the music.
Have you actually tried it? I'd like to hear from someone that has seen it work via bluetooth. Like I said, the headphone settings work fine. Bluetooth, not so much.


----------



## Knowpig (Dec 20, 2011)

Anyone else?


----------



## Knowpig (Dec 20, 2011)

Has anyone at all got DSP manager to work with bluetooth?
If so, what is your setup....................................


----------



## hev88 (Sep 15, 2011)

Knowpig said:


> Has anyone at all got DSP manager to work with bluetooth?
> If so, what is your setup....................................


I work at a car stereo shop and I was gonna do it today but I forgot. I'll do it tomorrow. I'm fairly positive it works bit I'll double check 

Sent from my Maguro using RootzWiki
P.S. logcat or it didn't happen...


----------



## hev88 (Sep 15, 2011)

Works fine through Bluetooth tried it on multiple units. No problems at all
Aokp 39 with Google music

Sent from my Maguro using RootzWiki
P.S. logcat or it didn't happen...


----------



## JkdJEdi (Jun 7, 2011)

I gave up on DSPManager, too many problems with it and yes it was working well on my Droid X, I found a better solution that works across ALL music apps on my GneX
Spotify, Pandora, Songza, Apollo, Doods Music Streamer, (got rid of Google Music crap).

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.smartandroidapps.equalizer&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsImNvbS5zbWFydGFuZHJvaWRhcHBzLmVxdWFsaXplciJd


----------



## Knowpig (Dec 20, 2011)

I was using that same app. It's funny how well "equalizer"works.
I just really loved dsp. It's a shame I can't get it working.


----------



## litrekid (Jan 7, 2012)

For me dsp works fine on Bluetooth BUT it won't adjust under the Bluetooth setting. I have to use the speaker setting and it adjusts fine over Bluetooth.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JkdJEdi (Jun 7, 2011)

Knowpig said:


> I was using that same app. It's funny how well "equalizer"works.
> I just really loved dsp. It's a shame I can't get it working.


Try a different kernel and/or rom. Might be worth it if DSP is in your blood.

Sent from my GneX via Tapatalk


----------



## dcdttu (Jun 1, 2012)

I am having the same issues with Spotify. In ICS it worked fine, but in Jelly Bean, only the stock apps / Apollo work with DSP.

What's REALLY weird is that some of my playlists work with DSP in Spotify, and the rest don't. I can't explain that one at ALL.

I might just go back to ICS. I LOVE the DSP.


----------

